# Automatic Locking Hubs?



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi everbuddy, Does anyone know if Ford made an automatic locking hub prior to 1988?

-Thann


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

my 86 bronco had them blew apart plowing first storm . replaced them with manual
hubs

JOHN


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

my 97 ranger had em, and they sucked....they wouldnt unlock....i changed them to manuals


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Always replace them with manuals. Auto's die quickly with plow duty!


----------



## Goose2169 (Jul 30, 2003)

save yourself alot of time and aggrevation and put manuals on it!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that they had them avaulable in the late 70's.

FWIW I had a set on a 97 F-350 4x4 DRW that I used to have and never had any problems with them that I didn't on another identical truck with manual hubs. Both trucks had 7.3's pushed 9ft. blades and sported 2.5 yd sanders.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

*auto hubs*

auto hubs are great but you HAVE to take care of them. At least once a month use them.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies, but that was not the question. I would never hang a plow on auto hubs, I just wanted to see if they made them for the Ford. I have all manual hub trucks, and I have been plowing enough to know to keep plowing with mans. I have an '87 Ford E-350 w/ a 4x4 conversion and it has manual hubs. I wanted to know if Ford made these hubs. The axle is a solid axle and is made by Chevy, the year before they went to the independant axles. Thank you anyways.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I think 3/4's of the hubs made in the world are WARN. I would bet you can get warn hubs for anything sold in this country that has 4x4. A good 4x4 shop should be able to help you out. Some of the Motor's and other pro repair manuals have pictures of axles to help you identify the front axle. Even summitracing.com has hubs and kits.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I agree Micki, I have put Warn Hubs in almost every one of my 4X4s. The ones that come factory just blow apart all the time. I would get Warn hubs if I were you.


----------



## FCLCinMaine (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a 2005 F-350, So you guys are saying i should take it out of auto and turn it to lock when i plow??


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah, because the hubs ratchet when you change directions or at least the old style did. This wears them out quick. Just one hub goes and 4x4 is belly up.
Plus you would have a positive lock the whole time less chance for failures.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

FCLCinMaine;341663 said:



> I have a 2005 F-350, So you guys are saying i should take it out of auto and turn it to lock when i plow??


The auto hub's on the 99-up Super duty's arn't like the old mechanical style auto hubs that disengaged when changing direction from forward to reverse.They use a vacuum pulse system that engages the hubs and keeps them engaged anytime the switch is in a 4WD position, so it's OK to plow with them in the "auto" position as far as durability goes. Now, as far as reliability goes sometime's in extreme cold conditions they sometimes won't "lock" when you flip the switch to 4X4 due to leaking O-rings/vacuum line's and extreme cold seems to aggravate the problem. The nice thing about them having a true "manual lock" position is that if they don't lock automatically you can just hop out of the truck and turn them to the manual position. It's kinda like having a back up system.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Been There and Done That!*



B&B;341742 said:


> The auto hub's on the 99-up Super duty's arn't like the old mechanical style auto hubs that disengaged when changing direction from forward to reverse.They use a vacuum pulse system that engages the hubs and keeps them engaged anytime the switch is in a 4WD position, so it's OK to plow with them in the "auto" position as far as durability goes. Now, as far as reliability goes sometime's in extreme cold conditions they sometimes won't "lock" when you flip the switch to 4X4 due to leaking O-rings/vacuum line's and extreme cold seems to aggravate the problem. The nice thing about them having a true "manual lock" position is that if they don't lock automatically you can just hop out of the truck and turn them to the manual position. It's kinda like having a back up system.


I replaced the vacuum seals on my Excursion twice! That was enough for me!, just put a set of Warn premium fully manual locking hubs, easiest diy I've ever done!


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I called one day for the seal rebuild kit, it came to like $120.

I called again to actually order it and they look at me like I got 10 heads, anyone know the part numbers for the 2 o-rings and the bearing in the auto hubs?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

1`Here's the ford part no.'s: Hub O-ring: F81Z-4A322-AA Large axle seal: F81Z-3254-CB Small axle (dust) seal: F81Z-1S175-HCA


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

the dealer at the time told me there was also a bearing in there?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

LINY Rob;342190 said:


> the dealer at the time told me there was also a bearing in there?


There's a couple of thrust washer's but no actual "bearing" unless he meant the wheel bearing itself.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

damm bastards, I like the auto hubs, I like to be able to just flip the switch in the truck when driving from site to site without having the front wheels feel like they want to rip themselves apart in tight turns like when you have your hubs locked.

They acted up once before, I took them out and cleaned them, but I want to put the new o-rings in there.

So I should just need the parts you listed?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep,that should be all the parts you need to do the job.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

sounds good, thanks alot!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Might try a medium truck parts dealer for cheaper parts. We have one that carries most parts Spicer - Dana & Sterling axles. They had parts for my Bronco II ( Dana 28 ) for about 1/2 of what Ford would charge. And I did not have to order anything they had them.


----------

